# Result of my project



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I posted the crochet project I'd finished for the fair. Here it is in all it's glory, backed and framed. 
I got Grand Champion.  










Thought I'd post a pic for the KAL. Two of the kids braved it this year and entered their animals, so we've been all but living at the fair grounds (would if we could, but not set up to juggle the farm that way yet). Me taking some (much needed) down time in the shade and working on mamaj's second sock...almost finished!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That is so cool!!! I love doing filet crochet!!! I finished one last month for my son who just graduated from Marine Corps boot camp. It had the date he became a Marine followed by Semper Fi


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Very cool! Both on your project and your son's graduation. Do you by chance have a picture? I'd love to see it. 
What sizes do you work with? This piece was done with size 30 crochet thread, size 10 steel hook. I bought the thread online, it was a vintage warehouse lot, in it's original box. The pattern is from an Elizabeth Hiddleson book, can't remember which issue off the top of my head. So the pattern and thread are matching in era...that and I've loved that pattern since I was a girl. The books were my mom's and I grew up looking through them. She developed Carpel Tunnel and can't do the fine work much anymore. She and my Great-Grandma both worked with the size 80-100 and 14 hooks. Filet is one of my favorites, although any fine crochet is something that I've always loved doing.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Congratulations on your win! Such beautiful fine work.

How nice to see a pic of you. Pretty lady!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats on your ribbon!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

No wonder on the Grand Champion Award! Just beautiful...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on your Big Ribbon.  It is great to see a pic of you too. That filet crochet is something I have never tried. It is lovely.

When I was a kid I always LOVED the weeks of 'living' at the fair. I did 4-H with my dogs and had county fair and then state too. I think my mom was glad when I was finally old enough to go off to Puyallup for 4 days w/o her. (& what she doesn't know about those times, wont hurt her, right?)


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Congratulations on your Big Ribbon.  It is great to see a pic of you too. That filet crochet is something I have never tried. It is lovely.
> 
> When I was a kid I always LOVED the weeks of 'living' at the fair. I did 4-H with my dogs and had county fair and then state too. I think my mom was glad when I was finally old enough to go off to Puyallup for 4 days w/o her. (& what she doesn't know about those times, wont hurt her, right?)


My mom always entered into King county (easy since we lived in Enumclaw) and then the Puyallup when I was growing up. I never did enter anything, she wasn't into the 4-H, so I'm kinda flying blind right now. I'd rather just stay at the grounds honestly, going to try for that in the next couple of years. Life would be much easier that way. 
There's nothing better than doing the Puyallup without parental supervision though....I can't believe I'm saying that as a parent...but it's true. LOL I haven't been to the Puyallup in years, haven't been to the west side in years when it comes to that.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow! That's something I'd expect to see in an antique store. Did you follow someone else's pattern or make it up yourself? Going to frame it?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Pakalana, 

Your filet crochet project is gorgeous! I have only done filet crochet once in my life. Doing it is cool, and I think your pattern is timeless and classic. 

Congratulatons on your win and nice ribbons! In our rural area the county fairs are mainly for the 4-H and FFA kids, and the state fair was just carp for sale, barely any home ec type competition.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Maura said:


> Wow! That's something I'd expect to see in an antique store. Did you follow someone else's pattern or make it up yourself? Going to frame it?


It's a pattern from an old book, I don't do so well with design. It's backed and framed already.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lovely work, Lana. You certainly deserved the prize! I don't do more than very basic crochet and can't imagine doing something like that.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Katherine, filet crochet is basic crochet stitches, nothing more than chains and dbls. 

Pakalana, the one I did for my son was worked with size 10 thread & size 10 steel hook.

I love working fine crochet .... even have my G-grandmother's 14 hook, although it's worn to a nubbin. I was able to get a couple size 12, 14 & even a 16 hooks from an antique store that are in much better shape. These have a cap that goes on the hook end. very cool! 

Finding that size 30 thread is much harder!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Katherine, filet crochet is basic crochet stitches, nothing more than chains and dbls.
> 
> Pakalana, the one I did for my son was worked with size 10 thread & size 10 steel hook.
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh, I envy you your 16!! Those are close to impossible to find now. I happened across a lot on ebay 2 yrs ago and it had several 14,13,12 and up. Totaled 50 needles. :banana02: I have one of my G-gram's 14's as well. That cap is a must have. 

If you like the finer threads, Herrschner's sells all the way up to size 100 crochet/tatting cotton online. It's DMC, so it's excellent quality.  Just an FYI. I have another that I'm working on. My G-gram made one for her sons for a wedding present, it's DaVinci's Last Supper. That's the one that's going to take me years, it took her 2 years for each and she was much faster than I am. I'm working that on 80/size 14........slowly driving myself insane. LOL


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Katherine in KY said:


> Lovely work, Lana. You certainly deserved the prize! I don't do more than very basic crochet and can't imagine doing something like that.


Mullers is right, just a dbl crochet and ch. Sometimes they're worked in treble, but those are usually the older patterns. If you have a looser tension, you can work it in treble crochet to get a square, square. 
The key is tension. Keep your tension even throughout. My mom has really loose tension on her crochet and has never liked her filet much. My G-grandma and I both had/have tighter tension. Then my mom can dream up the most amazing patterns, I keep telling her she needs to design to sell. Me, I can do simple things, not the intricate designs she does. 

You should give it a try with yarn, just might be surprised.  And thank you!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

One of the things I had in the moving sale at my parents' was 8 skeins of cotton yarn and a bedspread pattern dating to about 1930! My mom had bought it in high school when all the girls were crocheting bedspreads. She did 3 squares which are lovely, but they're all different sizes due to her changing tension. She abandoned the whole project and passed on her dislike of crochet to me despite the fact that her mother did lovely crochet. Recently I bought a beginning crochet book to see if I could do something more than edging around knitting. Maybe I'll try some filet crochet. As for those tiny needles I think I have a whole set that another old lady gave me before she died; they too have caps on the ends. I've used them for adding beads to knitting.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Katherine in KY said:


> One of the things I had in the moving sale at my parents' was 8 skeins of cotton yarn and a bedspread pattern dating to about 1930!


 Most of my favorite patterns are from around that time era.  I'm fortunate in that my G-grandma passed some of her books to my mom, who's passed them to me. 
Then, I like that time for just about anything.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

**WOW**
That is gorgeous!
I can't crochet a lick. Lucky I can knit!
You do good work,, no no,,, _awesome_ work!

Sure is a pretty sock your working on there... 
I like seeing pictures so I have a face to go with a name!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Pakalana!!! Just bookmarked it!!! I may finally be able to find the thread my G-Grandmother used on her tablecloth and be able to repair it!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!! I enjoy filet as well.....


----------

